# Can no longer FTP or Telnet to my tivo, HELP!!!



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

I can no longer FTP or Telnet to my tivo can someone help?

on the USb to ethernet (pluged in to my tivo) the power light does come on(I have a netgear FA120) but not the link/act when i FTP or Telnet I get for Telnet:
Connecting To 192.168.1.68...Could not open connection to the host, on port 23:
Connect failed
and FTP:
> ftp: connect :Unknown error number
ftp>


can someone help me here?


----------



## brj8826 (Nov 3, 2002)

I don't mean to sound like generic tech support, but have you rebooted? 99% of the time that fixed my problem.

If you have, what happens when you ping your TiVo?

Can you see it in your router log?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

brj8826 said:


> I don't mean to sound like generic tech support, but have you rebooted? 99% of the time that fixed my problem.
> 
> If you have, what happens when you ping your TiVo?
> 
> Can you see it in your router log?


the computer the router or the tivo? Yes the Tivo the other two no(should I?).

ping:
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping 192.168.1.68

Pinging 192.168.1.68 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.68:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## brj8826 (Nov 3, 2002)

Well, that tells you that it isn't just your telnet/ftp that is hosed, you just aren't establishing a connection with the TiVo at all. I'll have to leave it to the other experts here to figure out why.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

brj8826 said:


> Well, that tells you that it isn't just your telnet/ftp that is hosed, you just aren't establishing a connection with the TiVo at all. I'll have to leave it to the other experts here to figure out why.


thank you for your help anyway.  :up:


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

using dhcp?
did the Ip address change?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> using dhcp?
> did the Ip address change?


No dhcp it has been 192.168.1.68 from the start.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

What kind of router are you using? You need to look at the dhcp leases on the router and verify that 192.168.1.68 was assigned to tivo. I would reboot the router first, then reboot the tivo so it will grab a fresh dchp lease and go from there...


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

MungoJerrie said:


> What kind of router are you using? You need to look at the dhcp leases on the router and verify that 192.168.1.68 was assigned to tivo. I would reboot the router first, then reboot the tivo so it will grab a fresh dchp lease and go from there...


I am using a 1701HG Gateway 2wire from SBC/AT&T it is 100% 192.168.1.68 \
I used Angry IP and the only ones that show up that are good is 192.168.1.254(router) and 192.168.1.64(my computer)
I will do that.


----------



## alert5 (Nov 16, 2003)

Enrique,

I see you already have AngryIP scanner. Thats good.

It sounds like you have a conflict with a dynamically assigned IP. I dont know what your LAN setup is, but you may still be able to connect to the x.x.x.68 TiVo on a different, dynamically assigned IP.

I have found it is asking for trouble to allow always on TiVos to get their IP dynamically because eventually it will be re-leased with different values. It may also cause a conflict with PCs on your LAN that depend on DHCP.

Download this free IP scanner. http://ipscan.sourceforge.net/ipscan.zip

Extract the executable and set a range of IPs to scan. You may see your TiVo connected on something other than x.x.x.68. If you see an IP you dont recognize, just type it into your browser and see if TivoWebPlus appears. Or try telnetting to that address and see if you get a bash prompt.

If you succeed in finding the TiVo, do this, working from an XP box:

1.	Start, Run, and type cmd
2.	In the DOS box type telnet
3.	With telnet running, type unset CRLF
4.	Type o xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (where the Xs are the IP you discovered above)
5.	At the bash prompt, type cd /
6.	Type rw
7.	Type cd enhancements
8.	Type ls and you should see net-launch.sh
9.	Type dos2unix net-launch.sh
10.	Type sh net-launch.sh
11.	Press s when prompted to assign a static IP
12.	Enter an IP that is not in the range of the dynamically assigned IPs from your router
13.	Enter the host IP if prompted (usually 192.168.1.1 for Linksys routers)
14.	Type ro
15.	Type exit

Go to your TiVo and do a restart. When the reboot is finished, you should be able to telnet with the static IP you assigned. For MRV to work, you need open your browser with that IP and set an MRV name for that TiVo.


----------



## alert5 (Nov 16, 2003)

For what its worth...

I found the AngryIP scanner to be an invaluable tool for keeping track of my LAN. It is easy to get confused without a roadmap, so I created the following table for my system.

My Linksys router host (192.168.1.1) is set to generate dynamic IPs from 100 to 108 for wired and wireless devices. Most routers will allow you to set the range of DHCP assigned IPs. The table shows all the IP assignments for my LAN with my current devices on and connected.

I set the TiVo static IPs sequentially from 109 to make them easy to remember. You can use net-launch.sh to set the static addresses to whatever you want, however do not assign TiVo static IPs in the dynamic range of your router.

Local LAN Map
IP	Device	Connection Device	Connection Device MAC Address	Connection Type	Dynamic or Static	Bridge
Connected
192.168.1.100	Main XP Pro PC	Intel Pro100/VE NIC	00:07:E9:7E:9B:39	Wired	Dynamic	No
192.168.1.101	Dual Boot XP/Linux PC	Realtek RTL8139 NIC	00:11:95:2A:90:AF	Wired	Dynamic	Yes
192.168.1.102	AXIM PDA	Linksys WCF12	00:06:25:13:9B:57	Wireless	Dynamic	No
192.168.1.103	Unused	-	-	-	Dynamic	-
192.168.1.104	Dual Boot XP/Linux PC	Linksys Wireless-G USB	00:12:17:67:F7:AE	Wireless	Dynamic	No
192.168.1.105	XP Laptop	Linksys WUSB11	00:06:25:00:5F:86	Wireless	Dynamic	No
192.168.1.106	Unused	-	-	-	Dynamic	-
192.168.1.107	Unused	-	-	-	Dynamic	-
192.168.1.108	Unused	-	-	-	Dynamic	-
192.168.1.109	Downstairs-TiVo	Netgear FA120	00:0F:B5:8D:FB:5A	Wired	Static	No
192.168.1.110	Upstairs-TiVo	Netgear FA120	00:0F:B5:82:64:19	Wired	Static	Yes
192.168.1.111	MRV-Only-TiVo	Dell Truemobile 1180 USB	00:90:4B:23:B6:2A	Wireless	Static	No


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

alert5 said:


> Enrique,
> 
> I see you already have AngryIP scanner. Thats good.
> 
> ...


I did that and set a range of IPs to scan(192.168.1.00 to 192.168.1.255) and the only thing that came up were 192.168.1.254(router) and 192.168.1.64(my computer) and that was it.


----------



## pearkel (Jun 4, 2003)

This may or may not help but the same thing happend to me last week. I was all ready to break out the serial cable to see what was going. I like you had all lights on linksys usb200 and had light on my router but remembered my 1 1/2 year old was trying to get a toy and sure enough had pulled cable not all the way out of router but enough that connection wasn't 100%. snapped back in and viola all connectivity worked! telnet mrv ftp twp. 
You might unplug and replug all connections to make sure everything is in place.
Just a thought.
Good luck


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

what I am going to do is try to replace the ethernet cable to see if that fixs it.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Enrique said:


> what I am going to do is try to replace the ethernet cable to see if that fixs it.


I just did this and still the same thing help?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Get a serial cable and connect it up to the serial port of the Tivo. Reboot and capture the boot log. To be honest, we don't have a lot to go on, but it sounds like your Tivo cannot "see" the router. Alternatively, get into the Tivo via serial bash and see if you can ping your router.

What kind of Tivo, by the way?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

cheer said:


> Get a serial cable and connect it up to the serial port of the Tivo. Reboot and capture the boot log. To be honest, we don't have a lot to go on, but it sounds like your Tivo cannot "see" the router. Alternatively, get into the Tivo via serial bash and see if you can ping your router.
> 
> What kind of Tivo, by the way?


DSR 708, well I have no serial cable.

should I just rehack the thing?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

No because we have no way of knowing whether the hacks are b0rked or whether it's a network problem. What version of Tivo software were you running?


----------



## Unimatrix Zero (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey cheer, just thought you should be aware, you're helping this same guy with the same problem on the "other" board as well.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I suspected that about two or three posts ago, but...it's either this or work.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

cheer said:


> I suspected that about two or three posts ago, but...it's either this or work.


  and I thank you for your help.


----------

